# Need help finding the right bird!



## Bazzer03 (Feb 9, 2017)

I've been interested in getting a bird for a while, and I think now I'm ready to properly consider buying one. I do need some advice, though, on what kind of bird I should purchase. It will be my first bird, and I'm mostly thinking of buying a medium-sized bird, but I could settle for a small bird if absolutely necessary. I'm looking for a bird that could fit around these criteria:

Can live happily around a school schedule [5-6 hours alone per day, but will be in company for the rest of the day]

Is quiet [I'm planning on keeping the bird in my bedroom, and I would like to be able to sleep. ]

Can be comfortable in kinda low temperatures [I live in a cold area, and my house can get cold of a night]

Any suggestions on species would be great!


----------



## John&Carol (Dec 22, 2016)

I have a unusual idea. One of our pets is a chicken. Think about it. A fresh egg every day. She likes to be petted. Always friendly and quiet. Iv'e trained mine to play a few tunes on a small piano.
Here she is on my wife's shoulder showing her best side.


----------



## o00o (Mar 12, 2017)

How about quails?
I have three, and if you get a pair of females they can be quite tame.
Also females would be much quieter


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
How much social time / face to face interaction, would a bird get when they live in the BEDROOM? - most birds' cages are kept in the common areas of the house, purely because that's where the ppl are, when the humans are awake.  A living room / lounge, or the TV-room, are generally much-more inhabited spaces than a solo bedroom.
.
.
Most birds of any species are quiet at night - it's during the day & evening that they are vocal.
.
Cockatiels are not 'silent', but they're not screamers, normally - hens are quieter than cocks.
Parakeets / budgies are also not silent, but are mostly happy murmurs, whistles, & chuckles - a young bird can learn to mimic humans.
Canaries are very quiet, & the males have beautiful songs - i prefer the rollers, myself [a style of signing - video / audio on UTube for the many comparative sounds, colors, & markings; red-factor birds require a color diet to maintain the vivid darker plumage pigment]. The birds with olive greeny-brown markings are closer to the wild type canary; clear yellows are the domesticated version.
.
Finches are not interactive - they are shy, but not noisy, & altho they flutter a lot, are more inclined to peep, burble, & chirp than to make any loud sounds.
.
.
.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Did you get a bird?


----------

